# Panos Karan Debut Album



## Alexandra (May 30, 2010)

*




*

* Rachmaninov Piano Concerto No. 3 in D minor, Op. 30**Performer:* Panos Karan
*Orchestra:* Orion Symphony Orchestra
 * Conductor:* Toby Purser
 *Composer:* Sergei Rachmaninov ​ *
Panos Karan* (born 1982) is a Greek pianist. He was educated at the Royal Academy of Music as a student of Sulamita Aronovsky. He made his professional debut performance at the Southbank Centre at the age of 19. Other performances have included the Hermitage Theatre, St Martin-in-the-Fields, St John's, Smith Square, Athens Concert Hall and Carnegie Hall. He was laureate at the 2004 "José Iturbi" International Piano Competition in Valencia, Spain. Concerto performances have included Rachmaninov Piano Concertos No. 2 and 3 and the complete cycle of Beethoven Piano Concertos. He resides in London since 2000.

Πληροφορίες εδώ. 
(Σχετικά με αντικαταβολή, στείλτε μου ΡΜ.)


----------



## Rogerios (May 30, 2010)

Συγχαρητήρια και καλές πωλήσεις! Και ευχές για πολλές άλλες ηχογραφήσεις στο μέλλον!


----------



## Alexandra (May 30, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ, Rogerios!


----------



## nickel (May 30, 2010)

Και τα πρωταπριλιάτικα (_Released on 1 April 2010_) μπορεί να 'χουν καλό ριζικό! ;) 
Καλορίζικο έτσι κι αλλιώς!


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 30, 2010)

Καλοπούλητο! Πάντα επιτυχίες.


----------



## Alexandra (May 30, 2010)

nickel said:


> Και τα πρωταπριλιάτικα (_Released on 1 April 2010_) μπορεί να 'χουν καλό ριζικό! ;)
> Καλορίζικο έτσι κι αλλιώς!





drsiebenmal said:


> Καλοπούλητο! Πάντα επιτυχίες.



Βεβαίως και τα πρωταπριλιάτικα! Και η Λεξιλογία πρωταπριλιά του 2008 έκανε επίσημα εγκαίνια, σωστά;
Σας ευχαριστώ αμφοτέρους για τις ευχές!


----------



## daeman (May 30, 2010)

Καμαρώνω που τον είδα τον Νοέμβρη. Αν στο CD παίζει όπως τότε, θα είναι εξαιρετικό.

Καλή επιτυχία! :)


----------



## SBE (May 30, 2010)

Καλές πωλήσεις, και σε περισσότερα άλμπουμ!


----------



## azimuthios (May 30, 2010)

Συγχαρητήρια! Άντε και στα ευπώλητα! :)


----------



## sarant (May 30, 2010)

Συγχαρητήρια!


----------



## Ambrose (May 31, 2010)

Συγχαρητήρια κι από μένα!


----------



## crystal (May 31, 2010)

Συγχαρητήρια, καλές πωλήσεις και καλή συνέχεια! :)


----------



## Porkcastle (May 31, 2010)

Συγχαρητήρια κι από μένα, καλή συνέχεια! :)


----------



## Alexandra (May 31, 2010)

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις ευχές!


----------

